# Circuito de un bajo electrico Washburn wb44



## eduardo1991 (Nov 20, 2012)

holas soy nuevo a*C*á.....mi problema es que tengo que arreglar un bajo electrico y no e encontrado un diagrama de la circuiteria interna de este....si alguien tiene uno igual para que me envie una foto para *Y*o asi poder arreglarlo....se*-*lo agradeseria.

el instrumento es un bajo electrico washburn wb44.
esto*Y* atento a respuesta.
saludos
pd: no*-*se si esto viene a*C*á.


----------

